# Venom Day 2012



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Due to the success of Venom day 2010 the British Herpetological Society and the Bangor University Herpetological Society will be hosting Venom day 2012 on the 10th March this year.

The event is open to everybody and has been put together in such a way that a good background into most topics to be covered will be received in the first part of the day and includes world renowned international guest speakers that are at the forefront of their respective fields.

The final schedule is:
09:45am Registration and refreshments
10:30am *David Warrell* – _Envenoming worldwide: What’s new? _
11:30am *Axel Barlow* – _Phylogenetics of advanced snakes: relevance for studies of venom evolution._
12:00pm *Nick Casewell* – _An introduction to venoms and antivenoms._
12:50pm Lunch Break
02:05pm *Beckie Nicholas *– _Using multiple loci to infer species limits of southern African dwarf adders._
02:25pm *Steve Trim* – _Providing solutions for venom research._
03:15pm *Wolfgang Wüster* – _Easy come, easy go: the origin and evolutionary dynamics of venom in reptiles._
04:05pm Refreshments
04:20pm *Rachel Currier *– _Unusual presence of messenger RNA in snake venom reveals expression dynamics of venom replenishment following depletion._
04:50pm *Kev Palmer *– _Habitat management as a tool to support and enhance adder populations._
05:20pm *Michel Dugon* – _The evolutionary origin of the centipede venom apparatus: A hypothesis._
05.50pm *Freek Vonk* – _Massive evolutionary expansion of venom genes in the King cobra genome._
06.20pm Finish

Location is room A12, Brambell building, Deiniol Road, Bangor, LL57 2UW, UK. Although a full lunch will not be provided, light snacks will be available.
Everyone is welcome and the price is £5 for members of both the Bangor University Herpetological Society and the British Herpetological Society and 10 for non-members.
Booking is essential by 3rd March however the fee is payable on the door and a valid membership card must be displayed for the reduced rate. To book and for information regarding a limited availability evening meal after the talks please contact [email protected].

There are a number of small guesthouses in the local area within easy walking distance of the venue including Home where several delegates will be staying.

Hopefully see you there,
Simon
(BHS Meetings officer)


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it will hopefully be able to make it.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Dam wish i could go to this


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

IHS members are now eligible for the reduced rate of £5 due to a kind donation being offered towards the event.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be there supporting other members of LSTM and of course Prof Warrell..... not giving a talk this time. Should be a great day!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. Should be a great day!


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

If you haven't done so and want to attend please email [email protected] ... We need to have final numbers within the next day or so. 

See you next weekend!


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Cannot wait for this


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Hi all, if you attended venom day would you be so kind as to fill in the following questionnaire. It is very short and shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes but it will help us improve next years event so your comments will be very much appreciated ... it is completely anonymous so you can be as ruthless as you want. Thank you very much! Venom day feedback Survey


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Done. Excellent event!


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

gutted i didnt no about this event!! could some one please tell me if and when the next one is on please
cheers chris


----------

